# Eyeball tattoos/jewellery/decoration



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

i'm watching a TV show and it's just shown eyeball jewellery and tattoos. It's shown how the top layer of an eyeball is sliced open a little bit and a small plastic shape (like a heart or star) is placed underneath the layer of eyeball to create eyeball jewellery. Then it shows how an eyeball tattoo procedure is done. 

all the way through this section of the show, this was pretty much my reaction: :shocked: "for f*cks sake, its an eyeball, why.. WHY?!?!? its an eyeball. i don't want to see this... its STUPID, OMG YOU'LL GO BLIND. IT'S AN EYEBALL"

yeah. i have a thing about eyes. 

what's your thoughts/views on eyeball decoration?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

*vomits inside self*


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

I second that. Gross!!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't care what other people do to their bodies normally, but why would anyone do this to their eyes?

I'm assuming it's obvious, but I would never even consider doing something like that to my eyes. Probably because I'm not a masochist.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I literally just started shaking upon seeing those pictures.

I didn't know this was a thing.

Can this _not_ be a thing? Those are your eyes, people. Your *eyes*! They are for seeing and it's kind of important to keep them nice and clean and free of potential damage.



But then I am the kind of person who actually punches and kicks the eye doctor when they try to put just eyedrops in my eyes, so maybe I just should sit this discussion out.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice Cosplay Equipment :wink:

But for me: 
eyeball jewellery/tattoos does NOT appeal to me

the same with percings


----------



## ingenii anima (Jan 6, 2012)

Being a voracious reader and quite the language learner (I _read_ foreign languages, I don't do much else with 'em), my eyes are of such importance to me that I wouldn't - couldn't - willingly increase my risk of damaging them by so much as .0001%. I don't leave my house without sunglasses protecting them, for god's sake!


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I shudder at the thought of this.

I value my eyes so highly that all I want is to take good care of them. I cannot imagine this. It must not be uncomfortable if people actually do it, but I imagine it feeling very wrong whenever the person blinks.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

This is pretty relevant:








They're diamonds and cost $15 000. 
I just don't get people sometimes. I don't. This is gross.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, ok. I thought this was just a joke when people mentioned tattoo's on the eyeballs.

Oh people, how you need slapping.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Never underestimate how far some people will go if they think it will make them even slightly more attractive or more desirable (and that's probably the reason why, due to the sickness of today's superficial societies). People will kill themselves over less.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Oh yuck................
I'm too squeamish for this.......
Why did I look???
No...........................................


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't get all the adverse reactions.

Not something I would do, but I'm not you~


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I've seen the tattooed eyeball thing before. The heart-in-the-eyeball "decoration" looks so unhealthy for the eye tissue. The eye looks highly irritated...and wouldn't it feel like you had something in your eye constantly? Think of how obnoxious it is to get even a little bit of dust in your eye...


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my fucking fuck!! I resisted up to 0:51, now I shiver and want to throw up :/ WTF people?! Whoever gets the idea "so, I'd like to get blind today"?!
[video=metacafe;1496326/eyeball_tattoo_real_visual_destruction/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1496326/eyeball_tattoo_real_visual_destruction/[/video]

(I'm not sure the video works - here's the link: http ://www.metacafe.com/watch/1496326/ eyeball_tattoo_real_visual_destruction/ )


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

No. Just...No...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

she_sells_seashells said:


> This is pretty relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... are the diamonds IN her EYE???

While I voted no, I'm actually interested in this now (after seeing pictures). Though I would never do it myself. 

Also, as a sociology major body modification is nothing new. It happens all over the world, and every outside group doesn't understand it.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Zero11 said:


> Nice Cosplay Equipment :wink:
> 
> But for me:
> eyeball jewellery/tattoos does NOT appeal to me
> ...


Really! :laughing:

I've done piercing/tattoo/branding/cutting but this is just too much for me.



she_sells_seashells said:


> This is pretty relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look like contacts, not necessarily implants.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't like this, not only because I find it aesthetically ugly (I also find piercings which stretch the earlobes and excessive tattooing - I'm talking full sleeves and covering the body, not one or two, I have one - absolutely hideous) but because it's just dangerous and stupid. Those are your eyes. You need them. 

I'm the sort of person, though, that had the good sense even as an 18 or 19 year old girl to think "I'm never going to tattoo my boobs, butt, stomach, or legs...or really any part of my body that will move or change...because it will look fucking disgusting someday." 

I think like that, I think about how something is either going to affect my health or my looks. That's why I quit smoking in my mid-20s, because I don't want to look all haggard or wrinkled like old smokers do...even outside of the more deadly health risks.

I don't understand self-harm, and people wanting to look ugly or weird. If I've ever had something unusual done to myself, it's because I actually liked the way it looked, and didn't think it would hurt me. Like having magenta hair when I was younger. I never went with bright blue or neon orange, because to me, that's just fucking ugly.

I do understand that body modification looks odd and repellent to people outside of the "in group"...but like, there are forms of body "modification" that are more self-destructive than others. I believe eye tattooing is one of those things.

Especially since we don't live in a culture where this potentially damaging kind of thing is enforced. It's not like how Chinese women endured broken feet, or 19th century women died in childbirth even at extraordinarily young ages because their corsets had crushed and maimed their internal organs while they were developing...this shit is voluntary.

Eww. Go away.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I went with "I'd like an eyeball tattoo" because I'd rather have my eyeball tattooed than any other body modification. This is because it would be a good physical expression of "me" - from afar I am entirely normal but once you get close you realise something's not quite right, why not give people an advance warning?

So why have I not done it? Just look at the pic of the blue eyed guy, it's patchy and doesn't cover the whole white part. The perfectionist in me is repulsed.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

not easily disgusted, but this is stupid and kinda gross. ffs, it's your eye!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

This makes me feel so queasy, ugh just no *barf*

besides, my eyes are really beautiful to me. They are the only part of me I like, I don't wanna screw them up.


----------

